# Cars in the park 1st july 2007 (lichfield, midlands)



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

hi just wondering if anyones going to this show on sunday, really good show last year especially if you like your classics.

http://www.carsinthepark.net/


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

was thinking of popping up for a bit but nothing definate mate


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

I live in Lichfield and was thinking of going on Saturday but the local weather forecast is predicting heavy rain and I'm hoping to go to the Nottingham Meet on Sunday.


----------

